# What's the best lens for an Olympus OM10?



## hopeadelaide (Sep 2, 2009)

I found and bought an Olympus OM-10 body at a thrift store, and I'm wondering what the best lens for this camera is? I need something pretty general and versatile. They have a 28mm wide angle for a decent price but I don't think I'll have much use for it. I'm thinking about getting a 50mm Zuiko f/1.8. any input or suggestions would be lovely.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2009)

A 50mm Zuiko would be very nice. There is no "best lens", only the best lens for a particular use or situation.  What you plan on photographing determines what lens will work to your particular way of seeing and shooting things.

Indoors, you might like a fast 24mm lens, or maybe a small,compact short telephoto prime; maybe you'd like a 35-70mm zoom from a 3rd party manufacturer.

Older Zuiko lenses are rather low-priced since Oly abandoned their 35mm users by switching lens mounts on them once they came into the digital age. (sound familiar?)


----------



## Bull Goose (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd definitely get the Zuiko 50mm 1.8 first.  I've used it on an OM 1 and it's beautiful.  I love it on my digital olympus too, where it becomes a 100mm.  It should be very cheap.  I got mine for $12.50 Canadian at a second hand store.

The Zuiko 135mm is nice too, as is the Zuiko 24mm 2.8, and the Zuiko 200mm f4.


----------



## hopeadelaide (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks, I'm probably going to get the 50mm.


----------

